# Ressourcen für meinen Rootserver-Anwendungsfall ausreichend?



## Flybank (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Leude,
Bin neu hier, und wollte fragen ob ich mit einem root server folgendes einrichten kann;

-mehrere homepages hosten (Domains, wie und wo muss ich die anmelden?)

- einen game server für das spiel ragnarok einrichten

- ein paar ts server

Reicht dafür ein root server mit 10 gb 512 mb ram und 2ghz prozessor 

Danke für die hilfe im voraus


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Flybank hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -mehrere homepages hosten (Domains, wie und wo muss ich die anmelden?)


Prinzipiell ja. Kommt aber ganz auf den jeweiligen Anbieter an.



> - einen game server für das spiel ragnarok einrichten


Auch wieder prinzipiell ja. Je nachdem, ob der jeweilige Anbieter die Installation von Gameservern erlaubt oder nicht.



> - ein paar ts server


Sollte vermutlich kein Problem darstellen.



> Reicht dafür ein root server mit 10 gb 512 mb ram und 2ghz prozessor


Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie viele Ressourcen so ein Ragnarok-Server verbrennt oder wie die TeamSpeak-Server dann frequentiert werden. (Wieso eigentlich mehrere Server? Es reicht doch eigentlich auch ein einziger?) Von daher kann ich zumindest keine klare Antwort geben.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Flybank (9. Mai 2006)

Danke für die schnelle antwort Mathhias,
ich will die server gerne weitervermieten. Es sollen jeweils 20 slotter sein. Die Hps sollen auch vermietet werden. Der gameserver is klein der is so ungefähr 30 mb gross.


----------



## Flybank (9. Mai 2006)

Sorry dass ich einen Doppelpost mache,
aber eine frage bleibt offen wo kann ich diese Domains anmelden?


----------



## fanste (9. Mai 2006)

Beim Gameserver kommt es weniger auf die Größe an, sondern mehr auf die Leistungen, die er beansprucht. Also, wie sehr er den Server belastet. Wie viel Ram werden pro Spieler benötigt, wie viel Prozessorleistung wird dabei in Anspruch genommen, usw.


----------



## Flybank (9. Mai 2006)

Aber man kann sehr viele domains und ts server einrichten oder?


----------



## Flybank (9. Mai 2006)

ich weiss ich nerve aber wie melde ich mehr als eine domain an?wo?wie?was kostet es


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Könntest Du etwas geduldiger sein?
Hier ist kein 24/7 Soforthilfeforum.

Bei Deinem "Root" Server scheint es sich eher um einen Virtuellen Server zu handeln (10 GB Speicherplatz).
Ich weiss leider nicht ob man auf einem Virtuellem Server auch mehrere Virtual Hosts einrichten kann.
Wenn ja, dann ist es auch kein Problem verschiedene Domains auf die einzelnen Virtual Hosts verweisen zu lassen.

Idealerweise bekommst Du die Domains bei dem Anbieter wo Du auch den Server hast..... im schlimmsten Fall halt über Denic Direct.
Daher lässt sich die Frage nach dem Preis auch nicht pauschal beantworten.

Auch die Frage nach dem "wie" lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten.
Werden die Domains vom Anbieter des Servers verwaltet, kannst Du die Einrichtung idealerweise über z.b. Confixx oder Plesk vornehmen.

Ich denke Arne kann Dir dazu sicherlich mehr sagen und wird sich ggf. hier auch zu Wort melden..... wenn Du aufhörst "mit den Füssen zu stampfen"

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Flex (9. Mai 2006)

Die Virtual Hosts kannst du einfach unterm Apache einrichten, das sollte kein Problem sein, sofern die Domains auch auf deinen Server gelinked sind. 
Die TeamSpeak Server sind gar kein Problem eigentlich, nur beim Ragnarok Server weiß ich es gar nicht. Je nachdem wie ausgelastet der ist, könnte der schon gut am Arbeitsspeicher nagen. 

Allerdings verwundert mich deine Serverkonfiguration doch sehr, denn ein Rootserver hat normalerweise mehr Speicherplatz, wie Dr. Dau ja auch schon sagt... Andererseits gibt es wenig vServer die dir garantierte 512MB Ram zusichern bzw. 2 Ghz.

Hast du kein Administrationstool dabei? Ist doch in den meisten Fällen dabei, ansonsten vielleicht einfach mal Webmin anschauen oder eins der kostenpflichten Produkte Plesk oder Confixx.

Ansonsten solltest du (wie hier auch schon oft geraten wurde) gute Kenntnisse von Linux haben, um deinen Server auch einigermaßen abzusichern, denn du bist für alle Aktionen verantwortlich, die dein Server ausführt, auch wenn ein "Hacker" ihn übernimmt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Mai 2006)

Flybank: Es ist verständlich, dass du schnell Hilfe haben möchtest. Telefonier' daher doch einfach mal mit dem sehr kompetenten Support deines Providers, der sicherlich auch in der Nacht über eine normale Telefonnummer erreichbar ist und lass' es dir erklären. Bei vernünftig kalkulierten Angeboten wird er sicherlich dazu bereit sein ...

Wir, tutorials.de, sind nicht 24/7 Ersatz-Hotline deines Providers. Bitte nimm' dir daher die nötige Zeit, um deine Beiträge nach den Regeln der deutschen Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu verfassen. Niemand ist perfekt, klar, aber Bemühen darf jeder erwarten. Andernfalls ist hier sense!


----------

